# want to destroy BBA?heres how



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

seachem excel will destroy red black and green algae (not bacterial infections hense blue/green algae) 

over dose your tank with excel(3 to 4 times the reccomented dose till it goes away) and watch the BBA go from red to white and fall off in a matter of days

excel destroys algae no substitues:boxing:excel destroys algae


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

pretty certain this has been posted a couple times before


----------



## fastang80 (May 7, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

evercl92 said:


> pretty certain this has been posted a couple times before


Yeah I think THIS STICKY that started in 2004 and has almost 200 replies qualifies as being talked about before.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I used zebra nerites to get rid of my BBA. I've also heard that some plant species are sensitive to Excel. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Shrimp can't tolerate anything close to 3X or 4X dosage of Excel. And, some plants have trouble with even normal dosages - vals, for example. But, no question, Excel will kill BBA.


----------

